# Glue for styrofoam?



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

What type of glue do I need to glue pieces of Styrofoam together? Thanks; Don


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

I'm using Woodland Scenics low temp glue sticks and gun. Works really well.


----------



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

Thanks, I have aglie gun but did not try it. Don


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

I never tried a regular glue gun. I suspect there's a reason they make the low temp gun and sticks. For your application it may not matter if the the foam gets a little melted. Try it, what can it hurt? I love glue guns. Instant gratification:laugh:


----------



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

I just use Liquid Nails "For Projects" it will not eat the foam and it gives you time to adjust if needed.


----------



## spoil9 (Dec 24, 2008)

Davidfd85 said:


> I just use Liquid Nails "For Projects" it will not eat the foam and it gives you time to adjust if needed.


This is what I've done recently and will most likely continue to do since tubes of this is pretty cheap. 
Elmers white glue works also if it's a small project.


----------



## michelle (May 12, 2013)

the hot glue will melt the foam it has to low temp glue and gun. I tried the regular hot glue and it melted the foam. Elmers white glue works but takes forever to dry


----------



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

I ended up using the hot glue. It seems to hold good. Used 4 glue sticks for a little mountain.
I have liquid nails and it probably would have worked fine if I had the patience to wait for it to dry. Don


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

We use the regular temperature glue gun at the modular club, this is for the blue foam. Melting has never been an issue.


----------

